# Seattle Bike Shops?



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all, the wife and I are heading north to downtown Seattle (from SF Bay) for three days today and I'd like to sample some of the cycling culture. No car and staying downtown near Pikes Place. Recommendations would be appreciated.
TIA
Rob


----------



## Blue 58 (Aug 6, 2008)

The only place within easy walking distance for you would be Elliott Bay Bicycles, the home of Davidson handbuilt bikes. If you're up near Green Lake, you could visit Gregg's, and if you're in the U-district, Montlake bike shop. Enjoy your visit!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Second on Elliot Bay being close. It's just north of Pike Place. The water is west. Mixed reviews from the shop, I guess it depends on who waits on you.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

If you get up near the university, Recycled Cycles is cool. Free Range Cycles is nice too if you get up near Fremont -- AKA the center of the universe.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks so much for all the referrals. Had a great meal at Steelhead diner @ Pikes Place. We're going to stop by Elliott Bay Bikes today. Wish we could venture out further but not enough time on this trip. Beautiful city! I wish our roads in the SF Bay Area were this pristine.


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

I second all those suggestions.


----------

